# Any tips for planning for separation



## guiltygirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I am considering a separation and I was wondering if anyone had any tips for going through the process. I don't just want to up and leave, I'm not even sure I will yet. But, I'm trying to plan ahead. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. By the way, we do have 2 children. Thanks.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure you have a place to go and a back up place too. Think about transportation, food and school as well. WHo will move out and how the bills get paid are important.

d5raconis


----------

